# أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم



## soso a (4 أبريل 2011)

تعزيات من الرب يسوع إلى كل نفس حزينه باكيه​ 
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع 
وليس من يعزى قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. 
لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنسانى كل النسيان 
إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني
إلى متى أجعل هموما فى نفسى 
وحزنا فى قلبى كل يوم ​ 
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة فى مهب الريح 
واختنقت من الدخان 
واكتأبت من الظلام
إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك 
وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء.​ 
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت فى مصيدة الاشرار​ 
أخى المتألم ... 
لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية ...
الرب يمسح دموعك ... 
الرب يشفى أوجاعك ...​ 
ربما تقول من يتحنن على ؟ 
من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة​ 
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً 
إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه 
يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقى الشعب
كغنم لا راعى لها​ 
يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..
المسيح يسوع الحى يأتى إليك ليقول لك 
أنا أمسح دموعك
لأنى بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..​ 
اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة 
من قلب يسوع الذى يحبك​ 

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم​ 
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأنى سمعت صوت بكاءك​ 
طوباك أيها الباكى لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح​ 
سأجعلك تنسى الماضى​ 
سأعوضك عن السنين التى أكلها الجراد​ 
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات​ 
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته​ 
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذى لم تعرفه​ 
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته​ 
سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التى لم تجدها 
بين أقرب الناس إليك​ 
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح 
ومياه الراحة المتدفقة​ 
من أبار نعمتى التى لا تنتهى​ 
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضى بعطر الابتهاج​ 
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ​ 
نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن​ 
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط​ 
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكى أريحك​ 
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية​ 
تعال والقى على أحمالك لكى أريحك​ 
تعال لكى استبدل قلقك بسلامى 
الذى يحفظ قلبك وفكرك​ 
تعال لكى أضع فى فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح​ 
فكل من يأتى إلى لا أرده​ 
بل أسرع وأحتضنه فى قلبى الجريح 
الذى سال منه دمى الذى يشفى العليل​ 
تعال إلى لكى امسح دموعك​ 
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التى جاءت إلى باكية ؟ 
جاءت بكل خطاياها​ 
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأنى جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة​ 
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجلى وغسلتهما بدموعها 
لكنى محوت كل خطاياها​ 
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد​ 
تعال ولا تقل لى أن خطاياى كثيرة​ 
لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك 
فى جسدى على الصليب​ 
لذلك لا تخف لأنى فديتك 
دعوتك باسمك أنت لي​ 
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة​ 
لأن دمى الذى سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية​ 
أنت عزيز فى عينى أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأنى قريب منك​ 
أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لى عندك ؟ 
هل تفتح قلبك لى ؟​ 
اشتياق أن اسكن فى سفينة حياتك لكى 
أحميك من عواصف الشر​ 
ولكى تسمع صوتى دائماً​ 
لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد​ 
لا أهملك ولا أتركك​ 
تعال لتعرفنى بأنى المحب الالزق من الأخ​ 
تعال إليى الآن أنا أسمع صراخك​ 
أنا أسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابنى​ 

منقووووووووووووول ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2011)

_*فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا أختى الغاليه
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى يا استاذ 

الرب يعينك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2011)

تأمل جميل يا سوسو

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك

بركة العلي تظللك


----------



## soso a (5 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> تأمل جميل يا سوسو
> 
> جزيل الشكر لمجهودك
> 
> بركة العلي تظللك


 

الرب يباركك 

ويكون معك ايضا ويظللك 

ميرسى كتير يا كليمو 

دايما تنور موضيعى بردودك الجميله


----------

